
Show HN: DJ Penguin – Unity3d platformer game - duckehlabs
http://duckeh.com/djpenguin
======
duckehlabs
I've been working on this game in my free time for a while now, it was time to
just hit the button and submit it. So far the feedback has been positive, but
the size of the game might be too large, primarily caused by the music within
the game. I might push a new version this weekend with less music that is
loaded over wifi after app download.

